# Best way to house train? Please help...



## d4nz0 (May 1, 2009)

Hi guys, pick up our lovely Goldie called Seabiscuit on Sunday, but both myself and my girlfriend are undecided on how we're going to go about housetraining, we've looked at a few methods, e.g cage/crate or those pee-pad things you put down.

What would you guys recommend are the best way to do it? We don't mind paying the money for the crate if its definitely the best option, also....how would the crate be used after the toilet training? Or would be best selling it afterwards?

Thanks for your help people!

Danny, Isla and Seabiscuit


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Crate, crate, crate...

Not only does it keep puppy from peeing on the floor, but it keeps them from chewing, getting out the door, eating things they shouldn't... so when you can't have one eye on them at all times, they aren't chewing your electrical cords or your new shoes. They can sleep in their crate too, so no getting up in the middle of the night in stepping in something squisy because puppy had to go and you didn't wake up (generally they will fuss in their crate if they have to go to the bathroom so you can take them out). 

When the dog is housetrained, you can still use the crate when you need to, like if you have company coming and don't want the dog getting out or getting fed too much people food, or if repairs are being done on the house, if their feet are dirty/wet and you want them contained to dry off, if they are injured and need to be rested and not running around, if they have a bone or something to chew and you don't want the mess on the floor/carpet/beds. Or if you travel, you can bring the crate to where you are going and keep the dog safe in the hotel when you aren't there....

With the pee pads, you have to train the puppy first to go on them, then retrain the pup to go outside eventually, and often the dog just assumes you forgot to put the pad out and goes ahead and does their thing (rather than it never being something that's an option). 

Lana


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Crate training is the only way to go. I don't see how anyone could get through puppyhood without having at least one crate. Avoid the pads at all costs. They will only make the puppy think that it's okay to pee and poop indoors. You'll find lots of great info on crate training on this forum.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

we just went through the potty training stage with our golden, starting at 8 weeks and she is now 5 months old.

at first we tried pads -- didn't work. secondly, we tried taking her out every 30 minutes to an hour and before bed -- not the best option because they have ZERO bladder control at first. we stumbled upon a crate and it worked like a charm. not only did it provide a full nights sleep for us (thankfully, it was needed) but it definitely helped promote bladder control.

crating every time we left the house, even to the mailbox, and every night has finally payed off. she randomly picked it up around 3.5-4 months and began crying/scratching at our front door (we live in an apartment) every time she needed to go out. 

considering she was a lot smaller than a crate, we learned the hard way after a few in-crate accidents that a divider is EXTREMELY necessary when your puppy is tiny. they should only have enough room to turn around and lay down.


----------



## cliff620 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogs inherently will not pee or poo were they sleep. The crate idea would be ideal to take advantage of this. 

However, I did not use this method for my dog Susie. I simply would feed and water my dog on a schedule and watch her intently for the next 30 minutes or so to "catch" her in the act. A loud "no" typically will freeze the stream and I would swoop her up and take her outside to finish. I would say the command "Hurry Up" repeatedly until she was done. I would then praise her and take her back inside.

There would be times that I did not catch her in the act and she slipped one by me, I would show it to her, scold her with the "no" command and take her outside.

Later, when she has been exposed to the "hurry up" command. I would feed her, wait a little while and take her outside and repeatedly issued the command "Hurry Up". When she finally squatted for me, I would praise the heck out of her.

There were time she would just squat for me and not pee.. I would laugh at her and she would still get the reward of affection.

Soon she was at the door waiting for me, then I knew I had her trained.

There will be slip-ups on accasion, don't allow this behavior. Always scold with "no" and take her outside. Don't be afraid to scold for unacceptable behavior. Some well placed scolding make the praise that much more effective.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

cliff620 said:


> There would be times that I did not catch her in the act and she slipped one by me, I would show it to her, scold her with the "no" command and take her outside.
> 
> There will be slip-ups on accasion, don't allow this behavior. Always scold with "no" and take her outside. Don't be afraid to scold for unacceptable behavior. Some well placed scolding make the praise that much more effective.


The common wisdom from behaviorists and trainers is that dogs really can't understand when you try to scold them for something that is in the past. If you catch the dog in the act, you can clap or say no, then pick him up and take him out. If you find evidence of an accident, it is too late to correct. You will just scare your pup and he won't understand why. The key to good housebreaking is never giving a pup the opportunity to make a mistake. If you are not practically hovering above your pup, watching him extremely closely, he needs to be in the crate or in a fenced in area outside. This way, you can take the pup out at the first signs, and the pup gets used to being successful. I like the idea of one trainer who wrote that if you find a mess after the fact, roll up a newspaper and swat yourself with it because it is your fault for not carefully supervising the puppy. Good luck with your housetraining. Those first months are a lot of work, but the work you put in now will pay off later. And they are so adorable!!!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

i agree crate, crate, crate. Your crate will become yours and Seabiscuits best friend.

Years after Seabiscuit is house broken and 100% reliable around guests and your property, Seabiscuit will most likely continue to sleep in the crate and go there when alone time is needed!

My dogs all switch off during the night on who is in the crate and they are 8.5, 2 and 1.5 yo now. My previous dogs were the the same; even the older rescue dog who was my companion when I first learned of crate training my very first puppy.

I personally would hold off on any scolding until well past 6 months - unless of course you are scolding yourself for not watching Seabiscuit closely enough!


----------

